# The new pussy cat :)



## Moggy in Manolos (26 October 2013)

Afternoon all

I have finally pulled my finger out to get some pictures of our lovely new addition to our household. We have 3 male cats already and I had been asking my lovely OH if we could get a girl cat as I felt out numbered in the house 
He kept saying no, but I felt my constant showing him rescue cats for adoption may have been slowly working  And it did!
A chap he works with as giving up their 18 month old Bengal as they just were not coping with her, they had never had a cat and I think she was peeing in their daughters room, they had only had her 5 weeks, before that another one of OH's work colleagues owned her but he moved off to London and for one reason or another did not take her. So anyway, we have taken her on, she is a real little minx but very lovely, she is very vocal and gets in and up everything! But she seems to love it here and is adjusting to a multi cat household!
Anyway, here she is, we are just calling her Missy, I usually add minx on the end!


----------



## armchair_rider (26 October 2013)

Very pretty. But after having a bengal up the road there's no way i'd own one - far too noisy. Hopefully yours will be quieter (and less vain)


----------



## GlamourPuss86 (26 October 2013)

Oh how gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 October 2013)

She's gorgeous  

We have a part Bengal up at our yard - he left his owner who lives in a neighbouring village and each time she took him home he kept coming back. So she has had to leave him and he is now part of the yard. He is gorgeous very friendly and very vocal.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (26 October 2013)

armchair_rider said:



			Very pretty. But after having a bengal up the road there's no way i'd own one - far too noisy. Hopefully yours will be quieter (and less vain)
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I think she is no different to the one you have up the road!   We already have a very vocal Persian and a very whingey vocal half Persian so we are fairly well adjusted to all her meowing thank god, she is a noisy blighter at times but she has settled down a lot and is generally more chilled and not meowing the house down like she was initially, I quite like a chatty cat


----------



## pines of rome (26 October 2013)

She is lovely, beautifully marked, I have heard they are rather naughty cats, a bit like children!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 October 2013)

Oh she's beautiful.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (26 October 2013)

pines of rome said:



			I have heard they are rather naughty cats, a bit like children!

Click to expand...

I can totally believe that! She is a little menace


----------



## Mrs B (26 October 2013)

Good for you for giving her a home!

I have to say, any breeder selling a Bengal to people who've never had a cat before or who aren't committed to having one, warts and all, needs a smack: they are NOT first-timer cats. Being part wild (Asian Leopard cat) and very bright, they need entertaining, understanding and lots of time.

It's like first time horse or dog owners taking on a TB or a collie.

Our latest Bengal is enchanting, loud, fun, 2 or 3 sandwiches short of a picnic and at times a complete pain in the butt. And she's only 6 months old ... But we adore her. I hope you have years of fun with Missy, MinMs


----------



## 0ldmare (26 October 2013)

Gorgeous cat Moggy, love her markings.


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (27 October 2013)

Mrs B said:



			Good for you for giving her a home!

I have to say, any breeder selling a Bengal to people who've never had a cat before or who aren't committed to having one, warts and all, needs a smack: they are NOT first-timer cats. Being part wild (Asian Leopard cat) and very bright, they need entertaining, understanding and lots of time.

It's like first time horse or dog owners taking on a TB or a collie.

Our latest Bengal is enchanting, loud, fun, 2 or 3 sandwiches short of a picnic and at times a complete pain in the butt. And she's only 6 months old ... But we adore her. I hope you have years of fun with Missy, MinMs 

Click to expand...

Hehe, sounds very familiar MrsB. Poor little minx has not exactly had a stable home, I was disturbed to hear the method her first owner used to keep her in their garden  Anyway, she is with us now and can join the cat crazy or crazy cat household, you could look at it both ways really  Me and my OH have both had cats pretty much our entire lives so I am sure we can cope with her, she certainly seems completely at home already!

Thanks to everyone else too, she is a pretty little thing isn't she


----------



## E13 (27 October 2013)

She is gorgeous!!


----------

